# Srrv



## Paul Cavanagh (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi I am moving to the a Philippines and have a number of questions relating to the SSRV.

1. I am leasing some land initially for 25 years and plan to build a residence and rental units on it. Can my $20,000 deposit be used towards this?

2. I am not currently married but my girlfriend may moved to the Philippines with me after I settle in and then we may get married out there, can she be added to the SSRV later? 

3. My girlfriend also has a daughter who potentially I could adopt, could she also be added to the SSRV later? 

4. If we had children of our own whilst married an living in the Philippines, what status would they have? 

5. I believe under SSRV I will be able to ship $7,000 worth of personal effects, can this include new soft furnishings and electronics equipment? and if my shipment exceeds the $7,000 what would be the excess duty and charge on this.

Many Thanks 

Paul


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

You will likely have to wait to move until after an effective vaccine is developed which seems to be the attitude here until life returns to normal.

Acceptance of new SRRV applicants, including adding SRRV dependents, is temporarily suspended. You may send scanned copies of your documents for pre-evaluation to [email protected].

If one answers your questions, The US Embassy website has SSRV POC where you can email your questions.
https://ph.usembassy.gov/covid-19-information/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Paul welcome to the forum... Is your girl friend a Philippine citizen?


----------



## Paul Cavanagh (Apr 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Paul welcome to the forum... Is your girl friend a Philippine citizen?


Hi thanks for the reply, just to make things more complicated she’s Indonesian


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum. You have some interesting and varied questions and I hope members can point you in the right direction.
With regards to converting your deposit to property or lease, I also lease a property 25+25. Yes it can be converted as long as you meet the criteria, from memory the value has to be minimum US 50K so look into this before you commit to depositing 20 or 50K. You will also need to rewrite your lease legally (yes more costs) including the PRA as an interested party. (encumbered) This ensures the PRA will get their deposit back if you decide to sell the lease/property and stay under the SRRV program.

https://pra.gov.ph/assets/citizen-charter/Conversion_of_Visa_Deposit_to_Active_Investment.pdf

From my perspective? I decided that 50K was too much and decided to avail the tourist visa route until I need to draw a pension from my superannuation in the years to come and at that point will join the program and lock up only 10K.

Questions 2,3 and 4 I will leave to others.

Shipping goods. We did this but not under the SRRV program, we instead applied for the PHP 250K waiver for returning Filipinos (better half lived and worked in Australia for over 5 years). This is only AU 8k or US 5K. Firstly it cost us about AU 8k to ship, we packed the container and did the inventory for customs and BIR, about 12 pages. Our biggest worry was the import duties and or brown paper bags,,,,

There were no extra fees and our full container arrived, was unloaded and put where directed, nothing was broken or missing. We did not ship white goods as they will burn out quickly (50 hertz verses 60 hertz) but all electronics are fine as Australia is 240 volts.
I estimate the value of goods that we sent was around AU 50K and mostly unavailable in PH or if so at an over inflated price. At the same time you have to weigh up shipping verses selling, what you will get and what it will cost you to replace once you are here.

Question 2 and 3, from my reading to be included in the program you need to be married and the siblings, I think then they can be included.
There are lots of members on here that can correct me and probably give better info.

Good luck and let us know how you go.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Paul----As far as I know you cannot own land in the Philippines even if you want to build rental property unless you are a Philippine citizen. You can lease a house, apartment or condo on land owned by someone else. You better check into this before making plans. 

My understanding the SRRV deposit can be converted towards a long term lease but not to buy land.

art


----------



## Paul Cavanagh (Apr 28, 2020)

That’s so much Steve! So just to confirm about the spouses inclusion on the Visa, do you think we would have to Marry first or do you think we could do this later and add her to the Visa then? Like yourself a lot of my friends out there are on renewed tourist visas so I may also think about that route.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is a link Paul, have a read of this, as much other info you can google as well.
Note #3.

https://www.philembassy.no/consular-services/visa/special-resident-retirees-visa-srrv

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

More indebth guide on SRRV... It's hard to find at times but I still have the link https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Paul Cavanagh said:


> if my shipment exceeds the $7,000 what would be the excess duty and charge on this.


Import duty for a few things I've bought overseas and had DHL deliver is 15% of the total purchase cost plus the delivery fee, so I'd assume that would be probably be applied for any excess over and above your allowance.


----------



## Paul Cavanagh (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you Tiz!


----------

